# perimenopausal, breastfeeding and trying to concieve



## Delma (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any information, at all, on anything that can improve the chances of getting pregnant in perimenopause, and does breastfeeding have an adverse effect? My periods are getting fewer and farther between, five, six and seven weeks apart, and then a few regular and again irregular. I've started taking clomid to induce ovulation, and even though I did ovulate on Christmas eve I still didn't conceive even though we made sure to have intercouse every day for seven days either side.

Thank you.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

I got pregnant without any intervention while in perimenopause--I started early at about age 33. I was seeing an RE because I was about to go on clomid or injectables in order to get pregnant, and he was monitoring my cycle very closely. He did an ultrasound and said I would likely be ovulating really soon (that night or the next day) so we dtd that evening. He gave me 5% odds of conceiving on my own, but it worked. I wasn't nursing at the time so I don't know how that plays into it.

REs will say clomid may improve egg quality and quantity, though the latter is less likely for those far along in perimenopause. For sheer odds improvement, injectables are favored. IVF can be more challenging in perimenopause because lower-quality eggs are more fragile and less likely to survive the manipulations involved in IVF.

Some women swear by more natural remedies such as wheatgrass juice, herbs like red clover and false unicorn, and the like. Many of these are discussed in the book Unconceivable, which perhaps you've read.

There's a great board at www.highfsh.org (you have to follow the posts that say the board has moved--I don't have the current URL)--well, actually several boards--for women with high FSH focused on getting pregnant. I'm assuming since you say you're perimenopausal that you have high FSH. (If you haven't had that test done, you should, because other things can cause your symptoms.) The boards move fast but are full of incredibly knowledgeable women.

Good luck--
Beth (DS almost 7), DD (almost 4)


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

Here's the real URL for the high fsh board:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/209394/

Good luck--

Beth


----------



## Delma (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience and for your guidance. I've visited the sites and now I understand what an FSH of 13 means, and it's not good. I'm going to get the book "unconceived" and thank you again for that reference. It's relieving to have information. I have bought some red clover and false unicorn but when I looked it up on the internet I read it was not recommended for lactating or pregnancy, but do see it's good for menopause, so will not take it until I've given up hope of conceiving.
I am happy to say I got my period yesterday, and I always associate that with being fertile. I'm starting my second month of clomid tomorrow, so hope that helps induce ovulation that leads to conception. I would like to do anything else that might improve our chances and was struck by your using ultrasound to assert ovulation, and think that is another good idea for us. I am using the saliva ferning and charting my temperature and using the clear blue test kits for both ovulation and pregnancy testing.
I don't know what an injectable is, but hear you say it improves chances of conception so will also ask my obstetrician about it. I'm so glad to hear you did conceive naturally, and congratulate you. At 33 you were too young to be restricted. Even at 46 I'm not ready to lose my fertility. Please universe grant me one last chance.
Thanks again. Delma.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

13 is not a bad number at all. Many of the success stories on the high fsh board involve much higher numbers. My fsh when all of the stuff I described happened was about 12.5.

Injectables are the fertility drugs used to force production of many eggs in a cycle, the ones that are used in assisted reproduction (follistim, gonal f, repronex). They can be used with IUI as well. The theory is that they increase the chances of a good egg being fertilized; of course these drugs also increase the risk of multiple birth. Some women with high fsh are "poor responders" (in RE language) to these drugs--they just don't work well. Others do fine.

Good luck--

Beth


----------



## Delma (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for promoting peace of mind by giving feedback on my FSH score. It makes the world of difference and has restored a positive attitude. I'll be concentrating our efforts on 24, 25, and 26 Jan. Wishing you and yours the best of health. Thanks again. Delma.


----------

